# Shwayze...



## Silenzz (3. Mai 2010)

N'Abend, 

So ich hör ja ganz gern Shwayze, is ja so n Raggae, Hip-Hop Remix, auf alle Fälle echt cool, jetzt hab ich als ich auf Youtube bissi gesucht hab das Lied hier gefunden http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lglCOhM7Ag&feature=related (Rock n'Roll) und konnte das nicht unter seinen Alben finden und auch bei Amazon gibts das irgendwie nicht zu kaufen o.Ô. Frage halt eigentlich nur, weil ich gern wüsste auf welchem Album das drauf ist, der Track klingt nämlich unnormalst cool und ich will den haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

GRüße Silenzz


----------



## Ykon (3. Mai 2010)

Auf den offiziellen Alben ist es schon einmal nicht. Vom Datum her müsste es auf dem Album "Shwayze" sein, was es leider nicht ist. :>
Denke mal, dass du bei iTunes vorbeischauen solltest.

Edit: I'm teh best!

Das Lied müsste ein "amazon mp3 exclusive" auf dem neuen "Let It Beat" Album sein. Ob es bei dem Kauf auch wirklich dabei ist, weiß ich nicht.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Let_It_Beat


----------

